# Cherry blanket chest build



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello all,

I finished this blanket chest a few weeks ago and am waiting to deliver it to my wife's daughter in Minneapolis sometime in early May. I've included one picture here, but you can see a full set of pictures on Flickr at the following link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kjhart0133/6953812544/in/set-72157629504328514/

The case is made from cherry veneered plywood with edge-banding to cover all the exposed plywood edges. I made all the trim elements from solid cherry including the edge-banding, the ogee feet and the cove moulding around the base. The interior is lined with 1/4" aromatic red cedar (when you lift the lid, its smells wonderful.) The finish is five coats of Minwax Tung Oil topped off with a coat of Johnson's paste wax for a nice lustre.

Hope you like the pictures. Let me know if you have any questions or comments.

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

That's is a beautiful piece of furniture.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I like that a lot. When I built my wife's cedar chest I used Japanese cedar, as I myself can't stand the "red" cedar, looking back I could have used ply material instead of it being 100% solution d wood, but it was a lot of fun, and I'd do it again.

I'd actually like to do a cherry/Birdseye maple version for my daughter, when she is old enough to not draw on it...

Sent from my Xoom using Woodworking Talk


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Very, very nice work. The (very nicely done) dovetails really tell the tale of the quality of craftsmanship therein. The finish is hard to ignore as well! 

-Beautiful.


----------



## Glassnwood (Jan 29, 2012)

I spent a life time one winter in the twin city's.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks great!

Jessup, eh? I grew up in Ames.


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice indeed. One of the items on my list of things for me to build


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's very elegant. The detail that I like the best is the feet. A lot of blanket chests, including the ones I've made, have much simpler feet. Using this type of foot really adds a lot to the project.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Classy and alluring! 



__________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments. Yes, this was the first time I tried making Ogee feet. They are very challenging for my skill level, but I think they came out OK.

Kevin H.


----------

